# Going to be a new VZW gnex owner, want to hear from somebody who's been using one for a while.



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Allright, coming from an HTC Incredible 2, can't wait for m gnex to arrive, got some questions!

1. What kernel has the best battery life, maybe smartassv2 support?
I was getting 48-60hrs of battery life on my Incredible 2 with regular usage on the smartassv2 governor. Can anything for the gnex beat that?

2. Rom?
I came from AOKP on the Inc2, anything better for the gnex or should I stick with AOKP?

3. Should I be turning off the LTE radio when I'm in areas that only have 3G, or does that not matter?


----------



## EDNYLaw (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had mine for a couple of months and the thing is amazing. I'm using Droid Th3ory's Axiom Patient Zero M 2.5 and Franco Kernel R156 @ 512 GPU clocked from 192 - 1344 Mhz and on conservative governor. DT's tweaks to AOKP are simply amazing, AOKP swag plus the fastest ROM out thereand combined with R156 the battery does not move. I can regularly get 3+ hours of screen on time with the 2100 mah extended battery. Also, Franco has true gamma control built in to his app (found on play store, buy it best two dollars ever spent) which makes the screen look beautiful. And the new official 4.0.4 radios bumped up my signal equal to my old Droid Razr, and Motorola is supposed to have the best radios so for a Samsung device to be totally equal on signal is damn good. I can't say enough about this phone, you definitely won't regret it. Welcome to the club!

Oh and as for 4G and battery I can easily go 24 hrs using 4G, 3G and WIFI (I live in an area with spotty 4G) but it really depends on screen on time. I never turn 4G off, but AOKP has a power save feature to kick the radio down to 3G when the screen is off, but I just read that switching between 3G and 4G hits the battery hard. With the settings I use my drain due to idle I'd less than 1% an hour and considering how much hardware is packed into this thing compared to older phones, that's pretty good. Check out the droidhive, it's Th3ory's site and there's a while bunch of crackflashers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

*1. What kernel has the best battery life, maybe smartassv2 support?
I was getting 48-60hrs of battery life on my Incredible 2 with regular usage on the smartassv2 governor. Can anything for the gnex beat that?*

You'll never get that with an HD screen, even with the best kernels. If battery life is your priority I hear imo's leankernel is good for that, but I wouldn't suggest smartass on the gnex. Even at lower frequencies my phone flies.

*2. Rom?
I came from AOKP on the Inc2, anything better for the gnex or should I stick with AOKP?*

Most people use AOKP for features. I use Liquid for pertty much the same features with more stability and better battery life.

*3. Should I be turning off the LTE radio when I'm in areas that only have 3G, or does that not matter?*

Can't honestly answer this one. Haven't been in a 3G area only in a while.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't see getting that battery life on any kernel. Best I get is 20-25 hours with screen on about 3.5 hours. That's on wifi/3G. Although in a spot with low signal.

AOKP is where its at on the GNex. Of course others will disagree but I find it being most popular.

If it were me I'd toggle 4G off always unless using it for web pages or downloads. It chews through battery like crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Can't honestly answer this one. Haven't been in a 3G area only in a while.


I'm jealous... have to drive 2.5 hours to find 4G!


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

I came from the inc2 as well. This phone smashes that thing. As for rom/kernels and shit, head over to droidhive and run droidtheorys patient zero. I've tried pretty much everything and nothing comes close to his work. Battery life is pretty decent for lte and hd. 3 hours of screen on time is about average for me and I'm always messing around with my phone.

It has everything you could want in customizations plus it feels the smoothest out of the roms I've tried. Don't ask him how he gets it that way. Just run it and 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

JELLYBELLYS [email protected]#

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Allright, coming from an HTC Incredible 2, can't wait for m gnex to arrive, got some questions!
> 
> 1. What kernel has the best battery life, maybe smartassv2 support?
> I was getting 48-60hrs of battery life on my Incredible 2 with regular usage on the smartassv2 governor. Can anything for the gnex beat that?
> ...


1. I've been running iMoseyOn's lean kernel for ever since I got this phone. Runs great and stable. SmartAssV2 isn't needed on this phone.

2. I run LiquidSmooth myself. Again, runs great.

3. If you ask me, yes.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh look. A Jellybellys.

Also spaz knows her stuff. She's a smart cookie.

You can't take someones advice verbatim though since everyone's usage is different and sadly their devices as well. Try different combinations and find which one works best.

Also the only time you should worry about turning off LTE is when you're on a fringe area and keep switchibg between crappy LTE signal and 3G. If you know you're area doesn't have LTE at all, I'd turn it off just because.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I know I haven't had my Gnex too long (2 weeks now) but I came over from the Dinc2 as well. I was a little surprised when I started to try out different Kernels and didn't find the beloved smartass V2 gov that we has all been using on our Dinc2's. I think I've tried about every rom and kernel here now, and have really liked Liquid and Gummy the most. They have all been great, and it's been really nice to have everything function (we were getting close with the Dinc2). 
Kernels I have liked, Franco's nightlies, and the Lean kernels have been really good as others have said. I've also had good luck with the Glados and Trinity Kernels as well. 
Your going to like this phone


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

As a former Droid X user, I can honestly say that battery life and signal are the only things I dearly miss. Everything else about the Galaxy Nexus is a keeper. You're going to like the way it works, I guarantee it







(Men's Warehouse reference lol)


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Good choice Jelly. You will love this phone. I have a hard time leaving AOKP. It is feature packed and very solid.

I have tried all the kernels and they all are pretty even. I never see a huge difference between any of them. I usually stay on IMO's or Faux's


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Bought my Nexus on launch day. You'll love it. But you won't get near the same battery life. If you can get 20+ hours with a decent amount of usage consider it a good day. Definitely switch to CDMA only if you won't be anywhere near LTE service. Regarding ROMs and kernels, best thing is to try a bunch until you find what you like. Everyone has a personal preference and some are loyal to certain developers. AOKP is great and so is Patient Zero and Black Ice Kangorade, which are built from AOKP source. Liquid's ROMs are also very good. There are others and I've tried them all. It really depends on what features you want. The great thing about this phone is the developer support. So try all the ROM and kernel combos you heart desires until you find what works for you and your phone.

Welcome to the family.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I definitely say that faux123's kernels are the best. Keep in mind that the version 17 betas (they aren't called stable for a reason) have an issue with bootlooping. Just let it bootloop until it boots, then there should be no problem. You can get the latest one from here: http://faux.androidro.ms/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely turn your LTE off when not in an LTE area!!! You will not be getting battery life like that with this phone (yet?). I get a full days use easily with ~3 hours or more of screen time. Any ROM here is good. AOKP, GummyNex, Liquid & DroidTheory's are probably the most popular. Kernels, I would say Imoseyon, Franco, Glados & Faux's are the most popular. Try them all and see what works best for your phone, that's the beauty of the Nexus... I usually end up on Liquid or Gummy and Imoseyon kernel, but I try them all out when they get updated just to make sure I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

PacerguyDon said:


> I know I haven't had my Gnex too long (2 weeks now) but I came over from the Dinc2 as well. I was a little surprised when I started to try out different Kernels and didn't find the beloved smartass V2 gov that we has all been using on our Dinc2's. I think I've tried about every rom and kernel here now, and have really liked Liquid and Gummy the most. They have all been great, and it's been really nice to have everything function (we were getting close with the Dinc2).
> Kernels I have liked, Franco's nightlies, and the Lean kernels have been really good as others have said. I've also had good luck with the Glados and Trinity Kernels as well.
> Your going to like this phone


Try CM9Plus Kernel. It has SmartassV2 governor in there


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Allright, coming from an HTC Incredible 2, can't wait for m gnex to arrive, got some questions!
> 
> 1. What kernel has the best battery life, maybe smartassv2 support?
> I was getting 48-60hrs of battery life on my Incredible 2 with regular usage on the smartassv2 governor. Can anything for the gnex beat that?
> ...


1. LOLNOPE.jpg

2. i use CM9, even though its not as feature packed as most other roms at the moment, it is the fastest and most stable(its not like other roms are not stable)

3. it dont matter really, its not gonna kill your battery any faster


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> 3. it dont matter really, its not gonna kill your battery any faster


Actually, it does kill your battery a lot faster. It's always searching for LTE, when there is none. Imagine if you had no cell service and you left your phone on. It would be dead in a few hours, maxing out the power to the radio trying to find signal. Same thing for the LTE radio.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Actually, it does kill your battery a lot faster. It's always searching for LTE, when there is none. Imagine if you had no cell service and you left your phone on. It would be dead in a few hours, maxing out the power to the radio trying to find signal. Same thing for the LTE radio.


you experienced this personally?
because i can tell you that it doesnt seeing that i go to school everyday in a 3g zone while i live in a 4g zone, i get 9-10 hours no matter what i do, no matter where i am at, i can speak from experience that it wont drain your battery any more than it sitting in a 4g area all day


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> you experienced this personally?
> because i can tell you that it doesnt seeing that i go to school everyday in a 3g zone while i live in a 4g zone, i get 9-10 hours no matter what i do, no matter where i am at, i can speak from experience that it wont drain your battery any more than it sitting in a 4g area all day


In saying that, you're saying 4g service consumes no more battery than 3g. My battery drains much faster on 4g than on 3g.

And yes, in MY experience, turning off that radio when I'm not using it conserves a noticeable amount of battery.

Also, the reason your battery consumption doesn't change regardless if you're in 3g or 4g area is because you're leaving your lte radio on even when you're not using it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

luigi90210 said:


> you experienced this personally?
> because i can tell you that it doesnt seeing that i go to school everyday in a 3g zone while i live in a 4g zone, i get 9-10 hours no matter what i do, no matter where i am at, i can speak from experience that it wont drain your battery any more than it sitting in a 4g area all day


? This is a known fact. Because LTE chips are so new they are not integrated into the chipset they are a completely separate entity. The next gen chips will be integrated and more efficient thus giving better battery life. All in all the screen obviously zaps the most juice but you can do an easy comparison by turning off your LTE modem for a day.

f2e


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> ? This is a known fact. Because LTE chips are so new they are not integrated into the chipset they are a completely separate entity. The next gen chips will be integrated and more efficient thus giving better battery life. All in all the screen obviously zaps the most juice but you can do an easy comparison by turning off your LTE modem for a day.
> 
> f2e


read the above responce

you guys can jump down my throat all you want now, im done arguing MY experience with this phone

all op asked for was our experience with the device and when i give op MY experience some members pounce on me and keep trying to say im wrong

i dont care what the technical data is, IN MY EXPERIENCE, leaving the lte radio on in a 3g zone doesnt drain enough battery for it to matter


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Also, the reason your battery consumption doesn't change regardless if you're in 3g or 4g area is because you're leaving your lte radio on even when you're not using it.


^^^THIS!!! It's a fact that leaving your LTE radio on when not in an LTE area will use more power, than if you turned off your LTE radio. Even VZW reps know this...


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> ^^^THIS!!! It's a fact that leaving your LTE radio on when not in an LTE area will use more power, than if you turned off your LTE radio. Even VZW reps know this...


i live in a 4g zone
why should i turn off my 4g radio?
i dont understand why people do that, sure if you dont live in a 4g area turn it off, and yes i know i will get better battery life if i run 3g all day(even than its only by an hour to 1.5 hours at most) but why should i, i live in a 4g zone and im gonna use it

thats like saying im gonna buy a truck and not use it to haul stuff around, who the hell does that


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> i live in a 4g zone
> why should i turn off my 4g radio?
> i dont understand why people do that, sure if you dont live in a 4g area turn it off, and yes i know i will get better battery life if i run 3g all day but why should i, i live in a 4g zone and im gonna use it
> 
> thats like saying im gonna buy a truck and not use it to haul stuff around, who the hell does that


Just take it easy buddy







If you are in a 4G area than you would be stupid not to turn it on. The OP wanted to know if he should turn it off when he is not in a 4G area, so you telling him not to turn it off, would be a bad idea for him especially when he is concerned with battery life. You gave wrong information, suck it up, change your panties and come back when your not so defensive. We're all here to help each other. We're literally stating facts to you. If you don't deam the extra battery life worthy of taking 2 seconds to turn on/off your LTE radio when not in a 4G area, than by all means don't.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Well looks like I'm staying with the Inc2 for now, the guy who was going to sell to me pulled out after I already paid and he said he was going to ship it...[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At least I got a refund... [/background]


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

What service are you on? Protekk from Team Kang is selling his VZW GNex + accessories.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> What service are you on? Protekk from Team Kang is selling his VZW GNex + accessories.


Awesome. I will contact him asap!


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Awesome. I will contact him asap!


Wish you the best of luck you deserve the phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Well looks like I'm staying with the Inc2 for now, the guy who was going to sell to me pulled out after I already paid and he said he was going to ship it...[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's lame! Hopefully you find another one (I'm sure you will).


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow that's lame! Hopefully you find another one (I'm sure you will).


Yea... but not for the amazing price of $350 BNIB...


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to check out Swappa either.

Edit: and to quote Protekk "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyone want to buy a VZW GNexus? Two weeks old, Asurion replacement. Comes with all accessories. 2 ext batts, 1 stock batt, belt clip." [/background]"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Looking at covering costs to switch to tmo. $350 for the lot. Negotiable. No trades unless it's a tmo device." [/background]https://twitter.com/#!/ProTekkFZS/status/198914391805136897


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to check out Swappa either.


There's only one... $475: used


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone can view this thread on xda, (I can't, no permissions) [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]go on there and tell him to email me at "me (at) jellybeangamer . com" because I want to buy his phone?[/background]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1633934


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> If anyone can view this thread on xda, (I can't, no permissions) [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]go on there and tell him to email me at "me (at) jellybeangamer . com" because I want to buy his phone?[/background]
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1633934


I'll do it 

Edit: Your email's jellybellys at [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jellybeangamer . com ?[/background]


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I'll do it
> 
> Edit: Your email's jellybellys at [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jellybeangamer . com ?[/background]


No... it is litterly [email protected] I get creative with my emails  it's "me"

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok! Looks like he found my gplus, and I'm chatting to him about it right now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Ok! Looks like he found my gplus, and I'm chatting to him about it right now.


Sweet hopefully you actually get one this time instead of teased!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Ok! Looks like he found my gplus, and I'm chatting to him about it right now.


Haha yeah I I didn't know your email at the time so I just gave him your G+ under your avatar


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sweet hopefully you actually get one this time instead of teased!


Yea. Just found out there's a scratch on the screen. I'm OCD about the single smallest scratches, so I think I may be getting one from odin2347.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yea. Just found out there's a scratch on the screen. I'm OCD about the single smallest scratches, so I think I may be getting one from odin2347.


I don't blame you I'm kinda OCD too and a scratch anywhere especially the screen would be a no go for me as well.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yea. Just found out there's a scratch on the screen. I'm OCD about the single smallest scratches, so I think I may be getting one from odin2347.


Same here, but I hope you find one. If you can't find something on here I'd try xda/ebay/craigslist. Bought mine on eBay and it came brand new for $450 in early January


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Plus one for Ebay. That's where I got mine too.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

All right, I have had 2 people offer me a gnex, one for $310, and one that has not stated their price yet. None of them have responded to my pm's yet.

Come on people... this is the internet! Respond faster! It only takes like 3 seconds!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

$310's really good man. Don't hold your breath with that one


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> $310's really good man. Don't hold your breath with that one


Ya I know  He says he will email me with pictures. I think I have become obsessed with the "Check Mail" button now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never cared if others get a phone really but I find myself pulling for you to get a GNex lol!!!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've never cared if others get a phone really but I find myself pulling for you to get a GNex lol!!!


Well... I kinda deserved one


----------

